# As an UBER driver, What would you like to be Called?



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber refused to be named or classified as a TAXI company, but it's being regulated as a TAXI company.
Some Uber drivers do NOT like to be classified or called as a TAXI drivers.
What an Uber driver likes to be called?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Uber driver... duh


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

It goes without saying.

Duh, goes hand in hand with Uber driver.

<3


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Taxicab: An automobile that carries passengers for a fare usually determined by the distance traveled .

Seems like a no-brainier!


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

A taxi which does virtual street hails without paying for a Medallion.

Also known as an illegal *********.


----------



## Fat Jack (Jul 5, 2015)

Smart enough to quit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dumbf*ck.

Oh wait, I own a cab.


So yeah...
Dumbf*ck.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

zMann said:


> Uber refused to be named or classified as a TAXI company, but it's being regulated as a TAXI company.
> Some Uber drivers do NOT like to be classified or called as a TAXI drivers.
> What an Uber driver likes to be called?


I'm extremely happy now that I refered to as an EX Uber driver.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

zMann said:


> Uber refused to be named or classified as a TAXI company, but it's being regulated as a TAXI company.
> Some Uber drivers do NOT like to be classified or called as a TAXI drivers.
> What an Uber driver likes to be called?


Drunks don't like to be called drunks either.

What should you call them?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Stupid drunks


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Drunks don't like to be called drunks either.
> 
> What should you call them?


Lmao


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay but don't call me a Johnson


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Color me CLUELESS.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

You can call me anything but Late-To-Dinner. 

Seriously? Your Personal Transportation Service


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

bandit cab driver


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

haji said:


> bandit cab driver


Anything with "driver" in there, as long as the word "uber" isn't...so, "bandit cab driver"will do. ********* driver will do. Uber driver...nope


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Just call us desperate people because that's really what Uber drivers are. REALLY desperate people and *everyone *knows it.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dependent Contractor


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Dependent Contractor


Only if you continue to let them piss in your back and open the app and dive.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Dependent Contractor


Dependent or INdependent?


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Dependent or INdependent?


Dependent Contractor


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Indentured über servant


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I like to pretend my life is kick ass. I see myself like Jason Statham. The Transporter. More like punching bag, puke bucket, or desperate.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

an ubie? instead of a cabie..!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

zMann said:


> Uber refused to be named or classified as a TAXI company, but it's being regulated as a TAXI company.
> Some Uber drivers do NOT like to be classified or called as a TAXI drivers.
> What an Uber driver likes to be called?


^^^
Call me anything... just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> You can call me anything but Late-To-Dinner.


ECHO ECHO ECHO. ECHO

My mom used to tell people they could call me anything but Late-to-Dinner.  Did your mom do the same, Doober?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> ECHO ECHO ECHO. ECHO
> 
> My mom used to tell people they could call me anything but Late-to-Dinner.  Did your mom do the same, Doober?


^^^
No, the phrase is just something that I picked up along the way. 
If I wasn't at dinner at the specified time, my mom used to cuss me out in either German or Portuguese. Hah!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Just call us uber. I feel special everytime i roll down the window and they ask. "Are you my UBER?"


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

zMann said:


> Uber refused to be named or classified as a TAXI company, but it's being regulated as a TAXI company.
> Some Uber drivers do NOT like to be classified or called as a TAXI drivers.
> What an Uber driver likes to be called?


SIR


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Just call us desperate people because that's really what Uber drivers are. REALLY desperate people and *everyone *knows it.


Ok, I can understand a Black operator being "desperate", at least until they sell their black car business, since you have investments tied specifically to your livery service. But for the "personal car" X model...unless you leased to drive for Uber, ask yourself how and why are you stuck with this gig if it is that bad? Uber has not even existed in most cities long enough to have developed a normal dependency. There are so many part time jobs out there...

My point is: if it is normal/acceptable to develop such a dependency in such a short time, the work situation will be lousy for YEARS, because a company like Uber can always find a "Desperate" replacement!!!

IMO: stand up and walk out earlier, rather than later. Drive a school bus, Wait tables, sling drinks, stock shelves, answer phones, clean houses, etc...
Until this company is forced to face the REAL costs of providing car service, they won't.

No car service is worth more than their fleet, and a customer list (for a brief time) without good drivers who love their jobs. In this case, they HAVE no fleet ..... So they have only a fleeting value in data.

So whatever you do, don't say you are desperate! Say you like the gamble, love the frenzy, etc. but don't give them your soul in "desperation"!!!


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Call me irresponsible, call me unreliable
Throw in undependable too
Do my foolish alibis bore you?

Let's play "name that tune"


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Ok, I can understand a Black operator being "desperate", at least until they sell their black car business, since you have investments tied specifically to your livery service. But for the "personal car" X model...unless you leased to drive for Uber, ask yourself how and why are you stuck with this gig if it is that bad? Uber has not even existed in most cities long enough to have developed a normal dependency. There are so many part time jobs out there...
> 
> My point is: if it is normal/acceptable to develop such a dependency in such a short time, the work situation will be lousy for YEARS, because a company like Uber can always find a "Desperate" replacement!!!
> 
> ...


You have a point no doubt. The one positive I see about Uber is they raise the bar when comparing against other jobs. A lot of people would rather lose money driving for Uber than to have a terrible job with a boss paying $garbage/hour. People are tired of being bossed around and treated like slaves. If Uber contributes to some sort of workforce revolution, that would be the one good thing they did. I've always worked for myself. Never had a boss and never will.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> You have a point no doubt. The one positive I see about Uber is they raise the bar when comparing against other jobs. A lot of people would rather lose money driving for Uber than to have a terrible job with a boss paying $garbage/hour. People are tired of being bossed around and treated like slaves. If Uber contributes to some sort of workforce revolution, that would be the one good thing they did. I've always worked for myself. Never had a boss and never will.


But anyone "tied" to Uber technically DOES have a boss, and hundreds, if not thousands of supervisors!!

Revolution, if a genuine revolution, would result in everyone truly being independently employed. But they really are not, as they depend on Uber to do their marketing, bill collecting, insuring, etc. it seems that many people want to have the best of both worlds. Our company is independently owned and operated. We are solely responsible for all of the above, and do not expect anyone else to bring us business, nor fight our battles. We are accountable for all of our choices, good and bad. Hell yes, it's scary! My husband decided years ago that he did not want to carry others burdens, nor march to drummers who could not keep time.

The truth is, a single car operator has little chance of making a success without a significant investment in infrastructure. Many drivers I have met have argued that they shouldn't have to invest in order to start their own business. They do not believe permits should be required, they do not believe a certain level of vehicle should be required, etc. The reality is, just a guy with just a car will likely starve. But investing their assets and sweat equity in a company which refuses to address costs will lead to a similar fate. Choose your investments wisely. it is one of the few things we can still control on our own 

There is nothing wrong with working a crap job if it pays the bills. There are plenty of crappy jobs out there in which you do not have to accept management crap, there are also jobs in which you will be paid very well, in order to put up with management crap. But we still have enough independent opportunities in this country where you can hang your own shingle and make a few bucks on your own: Truly on your own. There is rarely a reason to sell your soul so someone else can become a billionaire.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

I liked to be called "Driver" because that is what i do. Standard Industrial Classification (SIC) 4121. I am not an Independent Contractor because the TNC (i.e., Uber) sets the fare rate not me.


----------

